

Mary Roach: 10 things you didn't know about orgasm [video] - Anon84
http://www.ted.com/index.php/talks/lang/eng/mary_roach_10_things_you_didn_t_know_about_orgasm.html

======
utsmokingaces
Entertaining...but another example of how most TED talkers spend their time on
trivial stuff. Then they go on TED and congratulate each other on how smart
they are.

I would like to see more talks such as Bill G's on solving the world's biggest
problem such as education and malaria.

~~~
jpeterson
I'm sure Ms. Roach would not agree with your dismissal of her work as
"trivial". This is a bright example of stating your own value judgment as an
absolute fact.

~~~
dkarl
Maybe the subject itself is not trivial, but her approach was. I think she
underestimated how much the average person knows about sex research. This
stuff is not taboo: it's a popular topic in mass-circulation magazines, and
"Kinsey" was a mainstream, surprisingly bland movie full of big-name actors.
She needed to present new information or a unique perspective, and instead she
presented a handful of factoids. The pig video was funny, but not particularly
thought-provoking.

It also annoyed me that she kept cracking herself up with lines that weren't
all that funny.

------
evilneanderthal
What's with all the sexytime on HN today?

Couldn't it wait until after 5? =]

~~~
Anon84
It's always 5 o'clock somewhere... ;)

Just keep the tabs open and go over it later.

------
Aron
I appreciated in particular the video on the Danish approach to startups.

